# Traveling Coder



## randyandkarla@hotmail.com (Nov 19, 2012)

*Coding Jobs*

I am a CPC and I can't believe how difficult it is trying to find a job. I have been a biller for 15 years, 3 years experience with charge description management, AR compliance, RACS, and OMIG. I currently have a job but I am looking for a change. I am thinking about going back for my CPMA & CCS, but I'm afraid I'm getting into the wrong field. 

Not sure if I should make a change??


----------



## coding2244 (Nov 23, 2012)

*I am beginning to wonder myself*

As I have been looking for a job now myself for over 8 months, and I have over 15 years Experience.
Where are all the hiring JOBS!i


----------

